# Does wearing a hat in the summer keep you cooler?



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

It would certainly keep the UV rays off your face and neck, but does it actually keep you cooler? One theory is that the lack of ventilation, even if the hat is mesh, would trap the hot air inside and you won't be any cooler. Another theory is that keeping the hot rays off your head will keep you cooler than if you let the sun bombard you.

If it helps, I'm thinking about keeping as cool as possible in 110-120 degree desert weather.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Leighton said:


> Another theory is that keeping the hot rays off your head will keep you cooler than if you let the sun bombard you.


This is exactly why in hot climates people have traditionally used umbrellas.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I was in Italy in 2001 in April and even then, I had to buy a hat. I have thick brown hair and it felt like my head roasting.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I always wear a lightweight Barbour tweed cap or another lightweight cap or hat in the summer I have to, to stop my head from boiling in order to prevent headaches and to shield my weak eyes also to prevent headaches.

It doesn't necessarily keep you cooler though.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Get yourself a proper Summer lid.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 28, 2005)

It depends. 

If you wear a beaver-fur hat in the middle of summer, the answer would most likely be "no", it would not keep you cool.

If, however, you wore a light, woven Panama hat, the answer may well be "yes". At the very least, it will provide your face with a little shade, which is nice.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a physics question. And the answer is that it depends on the circumstances. To begin with, _any_ insulation will keep more of your body heat trapped, so we must look for circumstances where that additional warmth retention will be offset by some other cooling benefit.

The primary circumstance is where one is exposed to radiant heat, usually the sun. As you know, ambient temperature is measured "in the shade," and the sun's rays can transmit a significant amount of additional heat. A hat that provides shade can reduce that transmission significantly. Another, less common scenario might be ambient temperatures >98.6° in brief exposures. You might have a cushion of "cool" (i.e., 98°) air trapped in your hat as you walk quickly from your climate-controlled car to an A/C'ed office building or house.

Short answer: yes, especially in the desert. But only some of the time. And not while you're sitting on a shaded porch.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Look at CDad gettin' all scientific. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

During the summer months I wear a Tilley (I think it's called an) Lt-5 or a woven straw, Stetson fedora to keep the sun off my face, neck and ears. I don't know if it is actually so but, it does seem to feel a bit cooler! Also, take steps to save your eyes...wear a good pair of sunglasses, regularly!


----------



## bowruss (Jun 21, 2007)

This is most interesting. Last summer, I bought a disgracefully cheap straw type hat which is trilby in style. I found it kept the hot sun off the top of my head and, (I think this is the interesting bit), it allowed the breeze to pass air through the hat and through the space between the top of my head and the hat. That space was shaded and I think the effect was cooling.

However, quite why a solid fabric hat such as a fedora would keep your head cool isn't immediately obvious to me.....

Russ


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I've spent time in that kind of dry, intensely sunny heat--in New Mexico.

A hat is essential.

If you want to go all high-tech in your head covering, check these folks out:

https://www.chillfactorclothing.com/


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> This is a physics question.


Well said.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

Tomasso said:


> Look at CDad gettin' all scientific. :icon_smile_big:


You mean CDiddy 

I find that the trade off of wearing a covering during a hot summer day to protect against the sun's rays is worth it. It protects the eyes (even with shades), the face and the head from direct sunlight. The porous straw hat works best for me as it lets the air somewhat circulate.


----------



## InlandIsland (Dec 18, 2009)

*One possible option...*


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

A nice panama, yes, it does for me.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

InlandIsland said:


>


Now THAT's funny. haven't seen one of those for years. :aportnoy:


----------

